# dtg Survey for Prospective and Current dtg Owners



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello All,

Over the past couple of days, I have sent some emails / private messages to some people that I have communicated with on the forums concerning a dtg survey that I am conducting. I am trying to gather some information about the general consensus as to what prospective and current dtg owners are looking for when they consider which dtg printer to buy. I have created a simple, anonymous online survey using SurveyMonkey.com. The software will not track any information that you don’t respond to… including I.P. addresses. The survey is 10 questions and will take approximately 5 minutes to complete. I will post a link to the results once I have reached 100 responses (maximum amount allowed for free account on SurveyMonkey) o early next week.

If you have not own or used a dtg printer, but have looked at purchasing one… then answer the questions based on what research you have done already. If you already own a dtg printer, then answer the questions based on why you purchased your dtg printer and if you were to purchase another dtg printer.

Here is the link to the survey - http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=RS_2fhevUAA3zzTbf6LtCs1A_3d_3d. If this link does not work, click here! 

Thank you for taking the time to read this post. If you have already answered the survey once, your answers to the survey are greatly appreciated. Thanks for everyone's assistance in this survey.

Sincerely,

Mark E. Bagley
DAGuide


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Link appears to be broken due to shortening or something, particularly with:
?sm=RS_2...bf6LtCs1A_3d_3d


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Joe,

I think you are correct. When the link gets shorten by the software, it gives you a bad link. I added a text link right after this as well. If this does not work, please let me know.

Mark


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I got your PM Mark. But I'd like to answer when I finally get and test my DTG, is it OK?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I apologize for the delay in posting the results of the survey. After reviewing the answers, I realized that not everyone understood the reason for why I asked the questions in the survey. Additionally, others will take the results of the survey without knowing some of the hidden facts behind them. Thus I decided to take extra time to put my thoughts about the results from each question in this PDF file. The statisical breakdown for each question is listed at the end of the attached PDF document as well. 

Thank you to everyone that participated in the online survey. We had 71 respondents as of March 1st and I will leave the survey open till the maximum number of 100 respondents has been achieved and then will update the PDF document.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice survey and analysis, Mark. Thanks for sharing the PDF


----------

